# Anyone got any trespasser pics?



## mr_aaron_ricks

Anyone got any on their cams? I think it would be cool to see everyone's pics of trespassers they caught on camera. Ain't got none my self so i cant start it off sorry.


----------



## turtlebug

Well, we got a few this past weekend. Several pics of someone's boots and the rest of the pics had been erased.   

I don't wanna post it right now cause I'm gonna be inspecting all the neighbor's feet for a few weeks.


----------



## Todd E

Yes, I do.


----------



## fxwg85

I got some. Not gonna post right now cause we're trying to catch them.


----------



## Killdee

I have 5-6 from over the years


----------



## mr_aaron_ricks

Post them when ya'll can if you want to. I just seen a thread on another site the other day an thought i would give it a try here.


----------



## VicNic3

Yes--Don't know him


----------



## livetohunt

I got these guys trespassing...


----------



## mr_aaron_ricks

VicNic3 said:


> Yes--Don't know him



Looks like that guy is carrying some chicken wire and a sling blade. That guy has to be up to no good for sure.


----------



## 1gr8bldr

Most of mine are from military manovers. I saw the captain at a local store and asked him about it. I told him that I have been getting them for years. He assured me that they only stay on the property that they have permission to train on. Once I pulled out my phone and started showing him, he said he would take care of it. Come to think of it, I don't think I have seen any machine guns with yellow on the barrel in quite awhile.


----------



## TOORED

I have some but I can't post 'em. You see, they are graphic. Let me explain...

A couple of weeks ago we paid some folks to lay pine straw in our yard. We usually do it ourself but the price was right. We were not home when the job was done. Because we wouldn't be there, I told the wife to get their phone number. We told them exactly how many bails we needed (We know because we've done it ourselves atleast 12 years now) and where to spread it.

The wife came home first and noticed that a third of the area we had paid for wasn't covered. She was furious! Upon inspecting the yard, she noticed that there was wadded paper towels and a mound of dookie out by our deer feeder, which is monitored by a new, well camouflaged  Moultrie M80X. She called me in a tizzy! I told her to pull the card from the camera and look at the pics and videos, to which she replied, "oh yeah, I forgot about the camera." (She's blond!)

Well it seems one of the workers decided to relieve himself (#2 that is) right by the feeder! And the Moultrie caught him in all his "glory." After he was done, he stood up, wizzed on the feeder, then dressed himself. He was snickering the whole time and giggling at his buddies!

I called his boss back to the house the next day on the premise that we needed more pine straw. When he showed up, the wife went ballistic on him!! It was funny to watch! He was mortified! We ended up getting the pine straw owed to us finished along with some other areas. I'm thinking that when his boss got through with him, the "suspect" didn't think it was so funny after all!

I just love trail cams! You just never know what they'll capture!


----------



## mr_aaron_ricks

Omg thats a crazy story. Hope they came out there an cleaned up there mess.


----------



## TOORED

Mr. Ricks,

The wife had already cleaned up the mess and bagged the "evidence" for the Sheriff's Department (just in case). She was convinced that the deer would never come to the feeder again. 

Well, believe it or not, those silly deer were back at the feeder just after dark, eating away like they usually do and licking the mineral block.


----------



## mr_aaron_ricks

Yea i would have Bagged the "evidence" up to if they would done me that way to. Glad to here that the deer came back to there.


----------



## Sterlo58

TOORED said:


> I have some but I can't post 'em. You see, they are graphic. Let me explain...
> 
> A couple of weeks ago we paid some folks to lay pine straw in our yard. We usually do it ourself but the price was right. We were not home when the job was done. Because we wouldn't be there, I told the wife to get their phone number. We told them exactly how many bails we needed (We know because we've done it ourselves atleast 12 years now) and where to spread it.
> 
> The wife came home first and noticed that a third of the area we had paid for wasn't covered. She was furious! Upon inspecting the yard, she noticed that there was wadded paper towels and a mound of dookie out by our deer feeder, which is monitored by a new, well camouflaged  Moultrie M80X. She called me in a tizzy! I told her to pull the card from the camera and look at the pics and videos, to which she replied, "oh yeah, I forgot about the camera." (She's blond!)
> 
> Well it seems one of the workers decided to relieve himself (#2 that is) right by the feeder! And the Moultrie caught him in all his "glory." After he was done, he stood up, wizzed on the feeder, then dressed himself. He was snickering the whole time and giggling at his buddies!
> 
> I called his boss back to the house the next day on the premise that we needed more pine straw. When he showed up, the wife went ballistic on him!! It was funny to watch! He was mortified! We ended up getting the pine straw owed to us finished along with some other areas. I'm thinking that when his boss got through with him, the "suspect" didn't think it was so funny after all!
> 
> I just love trail cams! You just never know what they'll capture!



I am glad you busted them but it would have been very tempting to post them on the internet and watch it go viral.   

As a matter of fact there is still time.


----------



## TOORED

Sterlo58 said:


> I am glad you busted them but it would have been very tempting to post them on the internet and watch it go viral.
> 
> As a matter of fact there is still time.



Sterlo,

It's tempting. However, in the end we got "compensated" sufficiently and, when the wife finally cooled down, we got a good laugh!!


----------



## mr_aaron_ricks

Here is the link to the other web site i found this post on.
Edited to remove link


----------



## southernboy2147

livetohunt said:


> I got these guys trespassing...



thats just coon hunters it looks like, there dogs probably took off across the line and the had to go get them. I doubt they cause little if any harm to anything


----------



## Throwback

southernboy2147 said:


> thats just coon hunters it looks like, there dogs probably took off across the line and the had to go get them. I doubt they cause little if any harm to anything



maybe so but they're still trespassing. 

T


----------



## Droptine1969

This is a lost hiker off the State park that borders our Property.  There was a trail of toilet paper every 5 yards or so.


----------



## southernboy2147

Throwback said:


> maybe so but they're still trespassing.
> 
> T



I agree, but i know from experience once those dogs run, they sometimes runnnnn. and you only have one choice, trespass and go get the dogs.  I know ive had to do it multiple times. 

hey anybody got a picture of me


----------



## BME013

Droptine1969 said:


> This is a lost hiker off the State park that borders our Property.  There was a trail of toilet paper every 5 yards or so.




Guess the city boy got lost but least he had a trail of tp.  Lol


----------



## hobbs27

Throwback said:


> maybe so but they're still trespassing.
> 
> T



Yep, that's just a part of coonhunting.I hunted for years and there were very few nights I didn't trespass just a little.


----------



## 280bst

Last year I had Idiots stealing stuff out of my Garden all they had to do was ask I gave lots away and brought older folks stuff. Had the camera up there for Deer but I got Obama supporters. I'm sure I'll get them again I'll post them I Love those Obama t-shirts on camera


----------



## southernboy2147

hobbs27 said:


> Yep, that's just a part of coonhunting.I hunted for years and there were very few nights I didn't trespass just a little.



agreed 110%


----------



## Throwback

southernboy2147 said:


> I agree, but i know from experience once those dogs run, they sometimes runnnnn. and you only have one choice, trespass and go get the dogs.  I know ive had to do it multiple times.
> 
> hey anybody got a picture of me



You would probably be surprised. 

T


----------



## Son

No pictures, but I've caught some over the years in person. Boy were they surprised. One feller tried to outrun me on a horse. Everytime he came out of the woods, I was waiting on him. It was funny, he finally gave up.


----------



## Roostin ain't Roastin

Got a picture of these guys.  They ended up destroying my camera but not the card.  I've been finding a bunch of cigar wrappers and scales and other trash on the woods road.  I'm sure they are up to no good.


----------



## dick7.62

VicNic3 said:


> Yes--Don't know him



I may know this man.  What county was this taken in?


----------



## WELLS8230

looks like the fashion police should get involved.


----------



## VicNic3

dick7.62 said:


> I may know this man.  What county was this taken in?




Meriwether


----------



## dick7.62

VicNic3 said:


> Meriwether



Probably not him then.  The one I was thinking about lives too far away and is too old to go that far.


----------



## javery

WELLS8230 said:


> looks like the fashion police should get involved.



The one in the back looks like he's wearing a helmet.


----------



## javery

mr_aaron_ricks said:


> Here is the link to the other web site i found this post on.
> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=693103



Some interesting pictures on that thread.Did you see the one of the cross dresser?


----------



## mr_aaron_ricks

Yea sure did man you talking about the man in the bathing suit?


----------



## javery

Yep


----------



## GunnSmokeer

280bst said:


> Last year I had Idiots stealing stuff out of my Garden all they had to do was ask ...



I want to steal somebody's yard gnome or other small interesting object and take it traveling around the world. 

Get pics of it on the beach in Destin.  On the edge of a cliff by the Grand Canyon. Have a pic of it looking out the window at the airport gate watching the plane taxi into position.

Then eventually return it, with pics and souveniers, to the owner.

Yeah, I know this has been done before. So what? I'd like to do it again.

Except I won't steal.
And I don't travel much.
Oh. well. I can dream can't I?


----------



## mr_aaron_ricks

*The cross dresser..*

Here this is what we was talking about.


----------



## Bowhunter Matt

thats just horrible!!  that wouldn't happen to be in elbert county would it?


----------



## mr_aaron_ricks

Don't know i pulled the pic off of an form on ArcheryTalk.com. I posted the link earlier on this post. I went an looked up the guy's profile i got the pic's from an it aint got any info on where he is from. So you never know!


----------



## NEGA Hog Hunter

mr_aaron_ricks said:


> Here this is what we was talking about.



could be from any of the surrounding areas of metro atlanta.


----------



## pnome

mr_aaron_ricks said:


> Here this is what we was talking about.


----------



## Crimson

mr_aaron_ricks said:


> Here this is what we was talking about.



Man that is sick.  Funny


----------



## Resica

Bowhunter Matt said:


> thats just horrible!!  that wouldn't happen to be in elbert county would it?



They are from Schuylkill County Pa.


----------



## WestGaHunter

southernboy2147 said:


> thats just coon hunters it looks like, there dogs probably took off across the line and the had to go get them. I doubt they cause little if any harm to anything



Yeah, there is nothing like going to your deer stand in the morning and numerous people and dogs have been running all over your property that night screaming at their dogs and leaving their scent everywhere. What gets me is when they say it dont bother the deer.


----------



## fish hawk

mr_aaron_ricks said:


> Here this is what we was talking about.



Leaping lizards!!!


----------



## droptine06

mr_aaron_ricks said:


> Here this is what we was talking about.



What the french toast? I can't stop laughin. Ya'll imagine walkin up to this dude after your morning hunt on the way back to camp and then tryin to explain to everyone else in camp what you had seen that mornin'?! Some people man...


----------



## T.P.

mr_aaron_ricks said:


> Here this is what we was talking about.



He's lucky, not many men have the body for a 2-piece!


----------



## shakey gizzard

T.P. said:


> He's lucky, not many men have the body for a 2-piece!



Blue is definitely your color!


----------



## applejuice

This thread is hilarious


----------



## tcdeerhunter

Throwback said:


> maybe so but they're still trespassing.
> 
> T



Not if they are recovering there dogs.  They have the right to recover.


----------



## simpleman30

tcdeerhunter said:


> Not if they are recovering there dogs.  They have the right to recover.



this is inacurrate.  you do not have a right to trespass to retrieve your dog.  trust me on this one.


----------



## Workin2Hunt

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=693103&page=11

Check out the trespasser on post 320..


----------



## Sine Nomen

Like what you see there?


----------



## mr_aaron_ricks

Man ya'll ain't right at all.


----------



## Da Possum

Workin2Hunt said:


> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=693103&page=11
> 
> Check out the trespasser on post 320..



Pervert


----------



## Workin2Hunt

hdm03 said:


> Pervert



Coming from you of all people


----------



## Da Possum

Workin2Hunt said:


> Coming from you of all people


----------



## Keebs

Workin2Hunt said:


> Coming from you of all people


 Really!


----------



## Da Possum

Keebs said:


> Really!



Git


----------



## javery

Workin2Hunt said:


> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=693103&page=11
> 
> Check out the trespasser on post 320..



Heck,I'd offer her a free membership.


----------



## OutdoorAddicted25

mr_aaron_ricks said:


> Here this is what we was talking about.



that is absolutely halarious!


----------



## one_shot

mr_aaron_ricks said:


> Here this is what we was talking about.


That could be someone's Daddy & Mama!


----------



## one_shot

Trespasser urinating on my corn!


----------



## mr_aaron_ricks

Man That aint right at all



one_shot said:


> Trespasser urinating on my corn!


----------



## roadrunnerhiwayman

*Heres one in Upson County.*


----------



## yellowhammer73

tcdeerhunter said:


> not if they are recovering there dogs.  They have the right to recover.



nope...


----------



## mr_aaron_ricks

So is that ya'll got on here?


----------



## Cooondog

tcdeerhunter said:


> Not if they are recovering there dogs.  They have the right to recover.



Thats wrong.. The dog owner can be fined for the dog tresspassing even if the owner does not tresspass.


----------



## jpatton

That is hilarious


----------



## joedublin

That ain't no man....that's a b--- ugly woman out huntin' for a man that won't beat her with a stick!


----------



## bigelow

never seen these guys before.....  my coleman picnic table went missing around that time


----------



## mr_aaron_ricks

Man im sorry to hear about your table


----------



## tmanfrmtn

mr_aaron_ricks said:


> Here this is what we was talking about.



 I want to poke my eyes out now  
 These pictures should be on sights you cannot unsee


----------



## iowa-boy

not sure but i think they were headin to Home Depot.


----------



## Timberchicken

drug runners


----------



## mrducks1188

Bathing beauty looks like it could be a club hazing ritual!


----------



## K Dowling

livetohunt said:


> I got these guys trespassing...



Coon hunters I bet..im a coon hunter and I hate it when my dog trails onto someones land, so i get them quick as possible..if they tree there i leave the coon and pull the dogs.


----------



## irishredneck

one_shot said:


> Trespasser urinating on my corn!



Better be glad he wasn't facing the other direction


----------



## BassHunter25

Caught this first guy fishing in our pond.  I was nice to him, he said he was back from overseas.  I told him to go ahead and fish a little longer, but please don't keep any fish because the pond was very low and I didn't wanna fish it out.  After talking to the land owner, they said they didn't want anyone else over there, so my dad went back to talk to him and there were three more people there and they had a bucket of ten little 10 inch bass.  His parents lived in a trailer that backed up to our property.


And I am not sure what this guy was doing, maybe coon hunting, another pic showed a hound dog and another guy, but I didn't see any weapons.


----------



## Timberchicken

Coon Hunters do it all night....


----------



## Throwback

tcdeerhunter said:


> Not if they are recovering there dogs.  They have the right to recover.





no. 


T


----------



## CAnderson

Not real sure where they're coming or going, not a whole back there. No road within 1/2mile. Only thing I can think of is they are siphoning gas from the property owners car.


----------



## Throwback

watering their dope plants



T


----------



## CAnderson

Throwback said:


> watering their dope plants
> 
> 
> 
> T



Could be, but there's a big creek 50yds away parallel to how he's walking. I wouldn't struggle 5gals that far on this property.


----------



## Throwback

CAnderson said:


> Could be, but there's a big creek 50yds away parallel to how he's walking. I wouldn't struggle 5gals that far on this property.




IT's "special" water. 


T


----------



## kmckinnie

Just maybe something ran outa gas


----------



## CAnderson

kmckinnie said:


> Just maybe something ran outa gas



1/2mile from any road, 500yds from closest house?
Sounds more like up to no good.


----------



## jmizell19

herrrrrooo


----------



## Cole Henry

If you catch these kids please find out where I can find that hat!!


----------



## BassHunter25

Cole Henry said:


> If you catch these kids please find out where I can find that hat!!



Wal Mart, I bought one for my wife!


----------



## Throwback

BassHunter25 said:


> Wal Mart, I bought one for my wife!



makes note to self to find oscar the grouch hat on next wal mart trip.....



T


----------



## rigderunner

southernboy2147 said:


> agreed 110%



I agree also I hunt almost every night now and at the leat I have to tresspass 3 times a week I tried for years to teach them dogs how to read  I finally gave up on em


----------



## rigderunner

Throwback said:


> watering their dope plants
> 
> 
> 
> T


Firing up there meth lab back there


----------



## Throwback

rigderunner said:


> Firing up there meth lab back there



well, then there's that too!


T


----------



## rigderunner

simpleman30 said:


> this is inacurrate.  yo
> u do not have a right to trespass to retrieve your dog.  trust me on this one.



Ive had the cops come out several times because we had to tresspass to get our dogs and they always tell the landowner that we could get
Our dogs and get off the property


----------



## Throwback

rigderunner said:


> Ive had the cops come out several times because we had to tresspass to get our dogs and they always tell the landowner that we could get
> Our dogs and get off the property



where is that in the law?


T


----------



## Ctaylor

OCGA 27-3-1a.


----------



## Ctaylor

Also....OCGA 391-4-2-.17 clearly states dog hunters can not go onto another's property to retrieve hunting dogs without permission.


----------



## JustUs4All

rigderunner said:


> Ive had the cops come out several times because we had to tresspass to get our dogs and they always tell the landowner that we could get
> Our dogs and get off the property



The cops that you are using are overstepping their authority.


----------



## jmizell19

its the same with tracking a deer... if you shoot a deer and it runs onto someone elses property you can call a cop to come and escort you onto their property to find the deer.  i have done it before.


----------



## JustUs4All

You may have done it before, but without the permission of the land owner, you were in violation of the law.  The cop can go on the land and find the deer, but he can not legally take the deer unless it is somehow evidence of a crime.


----------



## rigderunner

Idk guys its happend to most all hunters at some point or another and it has for sure happend to most coonhunters more than one time I guess some people havent been caught on camera yet


----------



## techfire55

Permittee, hunters, and guests may not enter upon properties not covered under the
permit while hunting or retrieving hunting dogs without the express written permission of
the landowner. The express written permission of the adjacent landowner or a copy
thereof must be carried on the person making the entry or exit.
3. All permittees, hunters, and guests must abide by all applicable rules, regulations and
laws governing hunting.


----------



## stuart smith

techfire55 said:


> Permittee, hunters, and guests may not enter upon properties not covered under the
> permit while hunting or retrieving hunting dogs without the express written permission of
> the landowner. The express written permission of the adjacent landowner or a copy
> thereof must be carried on the person making the entry or exit.
> 3. All permittees, hunters, and guests must abide by all applicable rules, regulations and
> laws governing hunting.



I love you profile pic.


----------



## Timberchicken

Trespasser pics???


----------



## fowl player

southernboy2147 said:


> thats just coon hunters it looks like, there dogs probably took off across the line and the had to go get them. I doubt they cause little if any harm to anything



dylan did you get ur goose tags lol


----------



## nx95240

mr_aaron_ricks said:


> Here this is what we was talking about.



 wow


----------



## hillbilly12

tresspass with a firearm and it will be a long vacation


----------



## cole9174

Well really dont know if he is a trespasser or not, due to me not meeting everybody in the club yet..... But can anyone guess what he is looking UP at....The other kicker was one minute before he showed up there was a little guy looking back to see what was coming.....


----------



## PURVIS

looks like hes a timber cruiser most all timber co. cruise there timber from year to year for a cash per acre value and a tax assessment is all made yearly,all these guys have the right to be there along with lots of other people please find out who your calling a trespasser before u label them as one.the land owner is the only one who can make this call.thats why GON mag won't post one.


----------



## Glenn

cole9174 said:


> Well really dont know if he is a trespasser or not, due to me not meeting everybody in the club yet..... But can anyone guess what he is looking UP at....The other kicker was one minute before he showed up there was a little guy looking back to see what was coming.....



Forester or Timber Cruiser...


----------



## j_seph

*and I seen the black guy walking his two German Shepards Friday*

couldn't get off the road to talk to him either.


----------



## Timberchicken

Timber Cruiser for sure. Have vest identical to one he has


----------



## cole9174

Did not even think about that, there is a lumber yard on the backside of the property..... makes me feel better now....


----------



## Liteman

We just had Timber Cruisers on our land and now we have one less trail camera.  We have been hunting this property for 15 yrs and have never had a problem until last week. The property owner had two different crews come out and cruise the timber and now we have one less camera and survey tape with in 50 yards of where the camera was.


----------



## Timberchicken

Liteman said:


> We just had Timber Cruisers on our land and now we have one less trail camera.  We have been hunting this property for 15 yrs and have never had a problem until last week. The property owner had two different crews come out and cruise the timber and now we have one less camera and survey tape with in 50 yards of where the camera was.


Most of us are honest. Try getting company names of cruisers from landowner and contact their boss. Feel sure pressure could be put on guys to give it up or return safely or risk job if one was involved in theft.


----------



## cole9174

PURVIS said:


> looks like hes a timber cruiser most all timber co. cruise there timber from year to year for a cash per acre value and a tax assessment is all made yearly,all these guys have the right to be there along with lots of other people please find out who your calling a trespasser before u label them as one.the land owner is the only one who can make this call.thats why GON mag won't post one.



As you can see there was no label attached here.... 800 acres and there is somebody in the middle of it... Makes one wonder who is on his/her property...... Just like many people on here I pay good money to hunt this land and just like most people they like to know who is coming on their property, owner or not... timber cruiser or not.... you read post, you talk to people, and there are all kinds of horror stories about what was taken off somebodies property... So maybe I should not have posted this picture of somebody I did not know.... Was I over reacting, some may say yes....But as you can see with this posting alot of good people on here have narrowed it down to timber cruiser like you were stating...... So technically I have nothing to worry about right?  I guess I should have mentioned in the 1st post that I did go to the the "landowner" and ask if this was one of our members and he stated and I qoute " Dont recongize him"....


----------



## c27knots

Found this Guy on some land that I own a few months back, i think he knew he was busted because i haven't seen him back and that is a recognizable ATV
unless that is the law then i hope he keeps those meth heads off the land and out of my camper


----------



## j_seph

c27, that looks like an arm patch on his jacket for sure


----------



## BigBuckDown08

*Scrap metal bandit!*

Not a poacher but He sure is moving some "hot" metal. Scrap metal prices must be up!


----------



## mr_aaron_ricks

Man you sure was lucky he didn't take your cam!


----------



## BigBuckDown08

He never seen my camera thank God, although it was locked to the tree in a metal case!


----------



## Liteman

Timberchicken said:


> Most of us are honest. Try getting company names of cruisers from landowner and contact their boss. Feel sure pressure could be put on guys to give it up or return safely or risk job if one was involved in theft.


Timberchicken I know most people  in the Timber business are good hard working people but its the few that cross the line that make it hard on every one just like the Police that cross that line.  We are not going to give up on this camera and I hope we get it back.


----------



## tallen92

livetohunt said:


> I got these guys trespassing...



what county was this one?


----------



## tallen92

what county was that in "live to hunt"


----------



## 1gr8bldr

Got lots of them but they are in my phone. When I get a trespasser pic, I don't save it on my computer, I take a picture of a picture with my phone camera. They are on that little 3/8 x 1/2 card. How do I get them transfered to a useable place so that I can post them here?


----------



## southernboy2147

fowl player said:


> dylan did you get ur goose tags lol



ya man. they said they were about out when i got them. i got lucky.


----------



## papachaz

1gr8bldr said:


> Got lots of them but they are in my phone. When I get a trespasser pic, I don't save it on my computer, I take a picture of a picture with my phone camera. They are on that little 3/8 x 1/2 card. How do I get them transfered to a useable place so that I can post them here?



you can get an adapter for a mini sd card to a regular card and copy them to your computer. or, you can get the cable that will hook your phone to your computer and it will see it as an external drive and copy them from there


----------



## irishredneck

c27knots said:


> Found this Guy on some land that I own a few months back, i think he knew he was busted because i haven't seen him back and that is a recognizable ATV
> unless that is the law then i hope he keeps those meth heads off the land and out of my camper



That thing looks awesome!


----------



## Six million dollar ham

cole9174 said:


> As you can see there was no label attached here....



I think the rest of us were clear on that when you said "Well really dont know if he is a trespasser or not", if that's worth anything to ya.


----------



## MFOSTER

The only one i got


----------



## DSGB

1gr8bldr said:


> Got lots of them but they are in my phone. When I get a trespasser pic, I don't save it on my computer, I take a picture of a picture with my phone camera. They are on that little 3/8 x 1/2 card. How do I get them transfered to a useable place so that I can post them here?



They make full size adapters, as well as USB readers.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820139528


----------



## mr_aaron_ricks

Anyone got any new ones this year?


----------



## lbzdually

c27knots said:


> Found this Guy on some land that I own a few months back, i think he knew he was busted because i haven't seen him back and that is a recognizable ATV
> unless that is the law then i hope he keeps those meth heads off the land and out of my camper



Pretty sure that's a woman based on facial structure and hair length.


----------



## thebreeze

livetohunt said:


> I got these guys trespassing...


 I'd say hog or coon hunters.
Running to catch up with dogs.


----------



## thebreeze

WestGaHunter said:


> Yeah, there is nothing like going to your deer stand in the morning and numerous people and dogs have been running all over your property that night screaming at their dogs and leaving their scent everywhere. What gets me is when they say it dont bother the deer.


 what about the coyotes that have been chasing your deer their whole life?. A deer is probably more worried seeing a human SNEAKING thru the woods quietly than one runnin' and hollerin', if a deer left the property every time it saw a person or canine, there'd be no place on earth for them to go. Think about it.


----------



## Al Medcalf

thebreeze said:


> what about the coyotes that have been chasing your deer their whole life?. A deer is probably more worried seeing a human SNEAKING thru the woods quietly than one runnin' and hollerin', if a deer left the property every time it saw a person or canine, there'd be no place on earth for them to go. Think about it.



They don't think


----------



## Lowjack

mr_aaron_ricks said:


> Anyone got any on their cams? I think it would be cool to see everyone's pics of trespassers they caught on camera. Ain't got none my self so i cant start it off sorry.



OK so I had dig them up to get the pic for you;


----------



## dawg2

southernboy2147 said:


> I agree, but i know from experience once those dogs run, they sometimes runnnnn. and you only have one choice, trespass and go get the dogs.  I know ive had to do it multiple times.
> 
> hey anybody got a picture of me



So you are fine with people trespassing on your land?  Didn't you have a thread where you were fussing about trespassers?


----------



## REB 73

TOORED said:


> Mr. Ricks,
> 
> The wife had already cleaned up the mess and bagged the "evidence" for the Sheriff's Department (just in case). She was convinced that the deer would never come to the feeder again.
> 
> Well, believe it or not, those silly deer were back at the feeder just after dark, eating away like they usually do and licking the mineral block.



put in a paper bag find  out were the guy live set a fire knock on the door and run that would be  like s---t'n falling back in it lol


----------



## mr_aaron_ricks

mr_aaron_ricks said:


> Anyone got any on their cams? I think it would be cool to see everyone's pics of trespassers they caught on camera. Ain't got none my self so i cant start it off sorry.



Any new ones out there?


----------



## Da Possum

SmokeyJoe said:


> Don't have any trespasser pics but it looks like your draw length on your bow needs to be adjusted.


----------



## GA DAWG

Im always a little skeered to open this thread.


----------



## Mr. Longbeard

The us is over populated with jack wagons like that


----------



## Mr. Longbeard

MFOSTER said:


> The only one i got



Looks like u take your baiting pretty seriously!!!


----------



## Festus_Haggen

From early last spring headed to my sister in law's pond.


----------



## Rackemup HC

^^^looks like uncle eddy on the griswald Christmas vacation


----------



## BigBadger78

*From earlier this year*

Both of these really irritated me when I saw them.  The guy on the four wheeler more than the other.  His family owns 80 acres (only 3 acres or so has a house on it) and he feels the need to ride on our land instead.  We've got about 20 acres where this is, but this was smack dab in the middle of our property and not even close to any property lines.


----------



## NCHillbilly

Festus_Haggen said:


> From early last spring headed to my sister in law's pond.



I think that's Miguel Cervantes.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

NCHillbilly said:


> I think that's Miguel Cervantes.


----------



## turkeykirk

BigBadger78 said:


> Both of these really irritated me when I saw them.  The guy on the four wheeler more than the other.  His family owns 80 acres (only 3 acres or so has a house on it) and he feels the need to ride on our land instead.  We've got about 20 acres where this is, but this was smack dab in the middle of our property and not even close to any property lines.



The kid dosen't know any better but the adult sure does. That is how the next generation of poachers are brought up!


----------



## headhunter 07

Rackemup HC said:


> ^^^looks like uncle eddy on the griswald Christmas vacation



Lmbo!! Sure does "where can I get some dam bait?"


----------



## hawghntr21

The guy walking looks like Si from Duck Commander, may wanna give them a call hahahaha


----------



## garman

That's disturbing. What would you say to him if you were in a tree  watching that?


----------

